# Drone Development and News



## AnOldBlackMarble

Anyone seen this TV show Almost Human set in the near future? In it the police use drones to identify, follow, and mark suspects. Also for currency they use bitcoin. :lol:


----------



## BE0GRAD

Marathaman said:


> I got my first quadcopter working today
> 
> Looking to make it move around autonomously over the next few months.


Can it shoot missiles?


----------



## erbse

Some (creepy?) automated laziness for today:

Drones that walk dogs... 

95078536
http://vimeo.com/95078536
http://elitedaily.com/envision/this...that-the-future-is-in-fact-here-video/603062/


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ The time has come...










Now hurry up with that hoverboard.


----------



## tedthearchct43

kunming tiger said:


> Totally cool threads I never even realized they were here until today.


They actually exist especially now that we're living in a modern world with advanced technology. There are even smaller/quadcopter drones designed for amateur hobbyists who are into remote-controlled drones.


----------



## Marathaman

BE0GRAD said:


> Can it shoot missiles?


No right now it's having trouble hovering without human intervention 

I'm trying to make it hover indoors without human help by the end of this year.

I feel like quitting my job and working on it full time so that I can finish in weeks instead of months, but cannot hno:


----------



## wjfox

*Bionic Bird Drone May Fool Actual Birds*

This biomimetic flying device can be controlled by a smartphone, to entertain people and cats alike.

http://www.popsci.com/article/gadgets/bionic-bird-drone-may-fool-actual-birds


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Satellites are so 2014. Airbus is developing a high-altitude, solar-powered drone that can stay aloft indefinitely. It could deliver wireless service where towers are too hard or expensive to maintain.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-your-complete-guide-to-drones-2014-1?utm_content=buffer99bf5&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*AirStrato drones give military performance at "affordable" prices*

112750523

The Airstrato was created by the Romanian Cosmonautics and Aeronautics Association (ARCA) in recognition of the fact that few organizations can afford high-performance UAVs like the Global Hawk or the aforementioned Predator. ARCA is seeking to provide small businesses, research institutions and individuals with a level of performance comparable to high-end UAVs, but at a much more affordable price.

Before you get too carried away, that price starts at US$80,000. For that, you'll get ARCA's "entry-level" AirStrato Pioneer, which has a flight ceiling of up to 26,000 ft (8,000 m) and can fly for up to 12 hours. It has a wingspan of 12 m (39.4 ft), weighs 175 kg (375 lb) and is powered by a 38-volt Robbe 6362/10 engine. Amongst the Pioneer's features are 1,800-watt polycrystalline solar panels that charge its batteries when there's sunlight.

SOURCE: http://www.gizmag.com/arca-airstrato-pioneer-explorer-drone/34980/


----------



## _BPS_

wjfox said:


> *Iran develops sea rescue drone prototype in Tehran*


Apparently, Iran has also developed, or perhaps reverse-engineered a US military drone that crash landed in its territory on the Iran-Afghan border.









Looks the same superficially, but the electronics inside must be difficult to copy.


----------



## Сталин

_BPS_ said:


> Apparently, Iran has also developed, or perhaps reverse-engineered a US military drone that crash landed in its territory on the Iran-Afghan border.
> 
> -videos-
> 
> Looks the same superficially, but the electronics inside must be difficult to copy.


Good news. Now a batch of those drones will be shipped to Russia and China to be reverse engineered and built for those countries' own use.

It's just funny how the USA spent (most likely) billions on that drone, and its enemies will get it for a fraction of the cost since they don't have to put as much research and development into it as the USA did.

Also here is a Chinese military drone. Does it look similar to something?


----------



## _BPS_

^^ the reaper?

Apparently, despite China's close relations with Boeing, they have managed to get blue prints and sensitive info on Boeing's F35 through cyber warfare. Again, billions spent by the US on R&D and attained by foreigners with a fraction of the cost.

Another incident was when American cruise missiles (Tomahawk) aimed at Afghanistan crash landed in Pakistan and a few years later Pakistan unveiled its own carbon copy called Babur. 
BTW, cruise missiles are essentially drones powered by jet engines and carrying explosive warheads.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The unfortunate situation of being a technological leader.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*Delivery drone test success in France*






If pilot projects from companies like Bizzby and DHL Parcel are any indication, the skies of Europe could soon be buzzing with parcel delivery drones. GeoPost, the express delivery arm of French mail service La Poste, has now revealed that it undertook drone delivery testing at the Centre d'Etudes et d'Essais pour Modèles Autonomes (CEEMA) in September.










As part of its ongoing GeoDrone project, GeoPost partnered with Atechsys to develop an electric delivery drone capable of autonomously transporting a parcel up to dimensions of 40 x 30 x 20 cm (16 x 12 x 8 in) and 4 kg (9 lb) in weight within a 20 km (12 mile) radius. The project is looking at the use of drones to access isolated areas such as mountains, islands and rural areas, as well as providing a means of responding to emergency situations.

Demonstrating the possible use of drones in real world conditions, the test involved automated take-off, flight phase, landing and return to base. Unfortunately, GeoPost hasn't released any specs on the prototype itself but we can tell you that the 3.7 kg (8.2 lb) six-rotor prototype is reported to have successfully transported a 2 kg (4.4 lb) package over a distance of 1,200 m (about 4,000 ft) at the CEEMA site in the south of France.

SOURCE: http://www.gizmag.com/geopost-ceema-atechsys-geodrone-delivery-test/35411/


----------



## TheMagnificient

Drones from Turkey

*TAI Anka*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TAI_Anka




























*Bayraktar Tactical UAV*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayraktar_Tactical_UAS


----------



## Сталин

^^ The downsides to Turkish drones is that they aren't jets and they lack stealth capability.


----------



## 1683TheSiege

There is a jet version of TAI Anka under development


----------



## DukeCurt

That lightweight drone at the top is crazy good technology


----------



## wjfox

*Leaked FAA Document Provides Glimpse Into Drone Regulations*

2/14/2015

The FAA appears poised to release regulations that will impose a minimal burden on businesses, paving the way for integration of drones into the national airspace. Information about the forthcoming regulations is contained in an inadvertently published document that appears to be an FAA economic analysis of the long awaited regulations for small drones. In no uncertain terms, the purported FAA economic analysis assumes that drones provide great social and economic benefits, will save lives, and can be integrated into the national airspace with minimal risk while providing benefits that far outweigh their costs.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregory...-all-9-insights-into-forthcoming-regulations/


----------



## Huti




----------



## inno4321

I like this kind of future topic thread

I'm looking forwards to see the day when drone hovering above sky and delivery product

But i disappointed that USA government disallow AMAZON drone delivery system. too bad decision


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Agreed, drones have a lot of potential! Especially if they find new techniques to get rid of the rotor blades.


----------



## Сталин

Atmosphere said:


> ^^ Agreed, drones have a lot of potential! Especially if they find new techniques to get rid of the rotor blades.


 Delivery drones were banned? Haven't heard of that, I thought the USA was pro Amazon drones.

But they could just use ducted fans like in the image below for more safety and put a metal mesh over it so no one can hurt themselves by sticking their fingers into the rotors.


----------



## Atmosphere

They didn't get banned because of the rotors, but because of general unsafety (crashing, collision with airplanes) and also privacy issues I think.


----------



## inno4321

Atmosphere said:


> ^^ Agreed, drones have a lot of potential! Especially if they find new techniques to get rid of the rotor blades.


^^
you are right
That rotor blades have a problem.
little bit dangerous. but I believe that someday it can be solved by scientist :lol: 



Сталин;121833674 said:


> Delivery drones were banned? Haven't heard of that, I thought the USA was pro Amazon drones.
> 
> But they could just use ducted fans like in the image below for more safety and put a metal mesh over it so no one can hurt themselves by sticking their fingers into the rotors.


http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/Saving-Money/2015/0218/Amazon-drone-delivery-Not-so-fast-says-FAA
bytheway metal mesh is good idea. I saw above rendering drone in real picture.


----------



## Сталин

Atmosphere said:


> They didn't get banned because of the rotors, but because of general unsafety (crashing, collision with airplanes) and also privacy issues I think.


Cars crash all the time and actually kill people, so does that mean we should ban cars? I doubt that the 1 out of 10,000 drones that crash into a field will actually cause any risk to people. 

Planes fly a lot higher than these drones, and it's possible to ban commercial drone use over and near airports so it wont affect aviation. 

These drones will most likely use GPS sensors and not have any cameras on them that are powerful enough to take nude pictures through people's windows. Also Google Earth already has pictures of your house from above, so what's the big deal.

These people who banned drones are probably a bunch of old fools who live in the 1930s who are completely out of touch with modern science and how the world works.


----------



## inno4321

Сталин;121910733 said:


> Cars crash all the time and actually kill people, so does that mean we should ban cars? I doubt that the 1 out of 10,000 drones that crash into a field will actually cause any risk to people.
> 
> Planes fly a lot higher than these drones, and it's possible to ban commercial drone use over and near airports so it wont affect aviation.
> 
> These drones will most likely use GPS sensors and not have any cameras on them that are powerful enough to take nude pictures through people's windows. Also Google Earth already has pictures of your house from above, so what's the big deal.
> 
> These people who banned drones are probably a bunch of old fools who live in the 1930s who are completely out of touch with modern science and how the world works.


this is some kind of superstition about science.
remember when camera first invention at that time most people didn;t take a photos due to worry about soul will be take by camera. lol


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*Using (just) your brain to control a drone*






Imagine using a brain-to-computer interface that enables people to control drones with their minds. It’s not science fiction anymore, and project BRAINFLIGHT is making it possible!

The BRAINFLIGHT project, the result of the shared belief of four organizations – TEKEVER (Project Coordinator – Portugal), Champalimaud Foundation (Portugal), Eagle Science (Netherlands) and Technische Universität München (Germany) – that aircraft can be directly controlled by the human brain, has accomplished several important results and is paving the way for having mind controlled drones.

During a public presentation in Lisbon (Portugal), TEKEVER and Champalimaud teams use high-performance electroencephalogram (EEG) systems to measure brain waves noninvasively, and then use specially conceived algorithms to convert brain signals into drone commands. The “drone operator”, wearing a cap that measures brain activity, influences the drone’s path using nothing but simple thoughts. Essentially, the electricity flowing through the pilot's brain acts as an input to the drone’s control system, in order to perform, on the air, a mission with objectives previously defined by the research team. 

“The project has successfully demonstrated that the use of the brain computer interface (BMI) on a simulator for the Diamond DA42 aircraft, where one pilot controlled the simulator through the BRAINLFIGHT system. We’ve also integrated the BMI the UAV ground systems and have successfully tested it in UAV simulators. We’re now taking it one step further, and performing live flight tests with the UAV.”, said Ricardo Mendes TEKEVER’s COO.

BRAINFLIGHT uses a multi-disciplinary approach of combining aeronautical systems engineering with neuro-science research. The project explores two different brain-computer interface (BCI) approaches. For this purpose, researchers have used the BCI system in a four seat, twin engine, propeller-driven aircraft simulator (the Diamond DA42). The final step in the project is the validation of the BCI approaches through control of an Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) in real flight.

Ricardo Mendes, TEKEVER’s COO, said “this is an amazing high-risk and high-payoff project, with long-term impact that has already provided excellent results and will require further technology maturation. We truly believe that BRAINFLIGHT represents the beginning of a tremendous step change in the aviation field, empowering pilots and de-risking missions, and we’re looking forward to deliver these benefits to the market with highly innovative products.”

SOURCE: http://tekevernews.blogspot.ca/2015/02/using-just-your-brain-to-control-drone.html


----------



## BreakIsOver

I wonder how to make a stable image using a moving device like drone. Is it difficult? Or not? *considering to buy drone later*


----------



## Сталин

Chinese drones.


----------



## jantwee

Сталин;121910733 said:


> Cars crash all the time and actually kill people, so does that mean we should ban cars? I doubt that the 1 out of 10,000 drones that crash into a field will actually cause any risk to people.


The problem will not be the drones crashing in the fileds, but in the city's.

The car circulation began slowly with a very reduced amount of cars around the world, and increased gradually over more that 100 years.

I cannot imagine the development of the drone circulation expanding in the same ways. It will expand explosively, with all the corresponding side effects.


----------



## wjfox

*Drone 'containing radiation' lands on roof of Japanese PM's office*

Wednesday 22 April 2015 12.00 BST

Japanese authorities have launched an investigation after a small drone reportedly containing traces of radiation was found on the roof of the prime minister’s office, sparking concerns about drones and their possible use for terrorist attacks.

No injuries or damage was reported from the incident on Wednesday. The prime minister, Shinzo Abe, who is at present in Indonesia, works at the building during the day and commutes from his own private home roughly 15 minutes away.

Police said it was not immediately known who was responsible for the drone. 

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ds-on-roof-of-japanese-prime-ministers-office


----------



## hakanikili

Atmosphere said:


> There is so much going on in the field of drones. Every week there is some sort of announcement about drones. The latest drones are capable of identifying and tracking multiple human targets at once. Some can even recognise people by seeing how they walk and can recognise simple tasks such as a person digging into the ground. In a few years there will be around 30.000 drones permanently flying around from many different companies.
> 
> 
> The latest development: Super tiny drones.
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of the drone raises many interesting questions. For example, what if more and more people are able to buy (simple) drones. I've heard of a case and Greece where rioters used a simple drone to check where the police was so they could keep avoiding them. And what about terrorist attacks with drones. They are almost undetectable. Can we expect to have zones where drones patrol along the border to keep other drones out?


What about the range of this tiny helicopter ?


----------



## Kutsuit




----------



## Kutsuit

*REVIEW: Parrot Bebop Drone*

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/article/2015/5/20/technology/review-parrot-bebop-drone


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

GoPro CEO Nick Woodman said GoPro was developing a drone for capturing video from the skies and working on a product that will allow video and photo recording for virtual reality.


----------



## SkyCam Media UK

Although it has its problems, I have found the DJI Inspire one to be the best drone currently available for aerial video and aerial photography


----------



## _BPS_

Сталин;120309561 said:


> ^^ The downsides to Turkish drones is that they aren't jets and they lack stealth capability.


Prop-powered aircraft generally produce a fraction of a heat signature as compared to a jet engine. So, a prop drone is usually more stealthy since the heat signature is the largest factor antagonizing stealth.


----------



## Kutsuit

1. *Parrot unveils 13 new drones; some see in the dark, others work on water*

http://mashable.com/2015/06/12/parrot-hydrofoil-drone/



> Parrot has already invaded the skies with its drones. Now, it's now ready to sail the ocean blue.
> 
> Parrot has unveiled a slew of new drones designed to work at night, carry small items and cruise on water.


2. *Watch a family go to war with a fleet of Parrot drones*

http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/4/8727471/parrot-drones-war-4K-video-sibling-rivalry


----------



## krkseg1ops

That is a good use for drones, instead of building snow bases and pillow forts, let's re-enact Battle of England


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Coolest drone ever!!!! I want one.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I don't even know where to post this


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*Amazon makes its case for dedicated drone highways in the sky*










Much of the talk around the feasibility of Amazon's Prime Air drone delivery service is rightly centered around how the vehicles can be safely squeezed into US airspace. But under plans outlined by the company at a NASA convention today, these aerial robotic couriers could have as much to do with larger manned aircraft as a school bus does with a freight train. By setting aside a low-altitude chunk of sky and splitting it into high-speed and low-speed droneways, Amazon believes that the needs of this fast-growing industry can be accommodated without bringing all manner of things crashing to the ground.

At NASA's Ames Research Center in California this week, the space agency is playing host to some of the big players in the drone delivery game. Among the keynote speakers at the 2015 Unmanned Aircraft System Traffic Management Convention is the boss of Google's Project Wing, Dave Vos, a representative from the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and Gur Kimchi, who heads up Amazon Prime Air.

Today was Kimchi's turn at the rostrum and he used the platform to paint a picture of how he sees drones of all types, not just Amazon's, taking to the skies. The vision stems from the company's belief that the 85,000 cargo, military and general aviation flights taking place everyday in the US will be massively outstripped by drone operations in the next decade. Because of this, it says the current approach to airspace management will quickly become outdated and ill-equipped to deal with the highly-automated nature of drone flight.

SOURCE: http://www.gizmag.com/amazon-drone-highways/38669/


----------



## Cal_Escapee

> *Rogue drones a growing nuisance across the U.S.*
> By Craig Whitlock August 10 at 7:21 PM
> 
> Rogue drone operators are rapidly becoming a national nuisance, invading sensitive airspace and private property — with the regulators of the nation’s skies largely powerless to stop them.
> 
> In recent days, drones have smuggled drugs into an Ohio prison, smashed against a Cincinnati skyscraper, impeded efforts to fight wildfires in California and nearly collided with three airliners over New York City.
> 
> Earlier this summer, a runaway two-pound drone struck a woman at a gay pride parade in Seattle, knocking her unconscious. In Albuquerque, a drone buzzed into a crowd at an outdoor festival, injuring a bystander. In Tampa, a drone reportedly stalked a woman outside a downtown bar before crashing into her car.
> 
> The altercations are the byproduct of the latest consumer craze: cheap, easy-to-fly, remotely piloted aircraft. Even basic models can soar thousands of feet high and come equipped with powerful video cameras — capabilities that would have been hard to foresee just a few years ago.
> 
> Reports began surfacing last year of runaway drones interfering with air traffic and crashing into buildings. But the problem has grown worse as drone sales have surged . . . .
> 
> Most new drone models are aimed at novice fliers who are often “blissfully unaware” of aviation safety practices . . . .
> 
> The Consumer Electronics Association, an industry group, estimates that hobbyists will buy 700,000 of the remote-controlled aircraft in the United States this year, a 63 percent increase from 2014 . . . .
> 
> Another unnerving scenario emerged last month when a Connecticut man posted an Internet video of a drone he had armed with a handgun, firing shots by remote control as it hovered in the air. Local police and the Federal Aviation Administration determined that no laws had been broken.
> 
> In general, drone misadventures are happening in a regulatory vacuum. The FAA has banned most commercial drone flights until it can finalize new safety rules – a step that will take at least another year.
> 
> But people who fly drones for fun aren’t regulated at all. Under a law passed in 2012 that was designed in part to protect model-airplane enthusiasts, the FAA cannot impose new restrictions on recreational drone owners. As a result, they are not required to obtain licenses, register their aircraft or undergo training.
> 
> To protect regular air traffic, the FAA has issued guidelines requiring that consumer drones stay at least five miles away from airports and below an altitude of 400 feet.
> 
> Those standards are widely flouted, however . . . .
> 
> In Hillview, Ky., a shotgun-wielding homeowner blasted a drone out of the sky last month, saying he was trying to protect his daughters from being spied on. He was charged with criminal mischief; police did not take action against the drone owner.
> 
> Similarly, in May, a judge ordered a man from Modesto, Calif., to pay a neighbor $850 for peppering his drone with buckshot. In September, a man from Cape May, N.J., was charged with shooting down a neighbor’s drone as it filmed houses along Seashore Road.
> 
> In other cases, however, authorities have been more sympathetic toward drone haters. In June, for example, prosecutors did not take action against a crew of firefighters in Orange County, N.Y., who used their water hoses to knock down a drone that had been filming them as they battled a house blaze.
> 
> In California, state legislators introduced a bill last month that would grant immunity to emergency responders who damage a drone that gets in their way. The measure was prompted by several incidents in which amateur paparazzi drones swarmed around wildfires, crowding the skies and forcing firefighters to ground their tanker aircraft to avoid a midair collision . . . .


https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...f61-11e5-8d45-d815146f81fa_story.html?hpid=z1


----------



## wjfox

A real shame. 

---

*Kickstarter's Zano drone fails to fly*

It was Europe's most successful Kickstarter project - but now the Zano mini-drone is in deep crisis.

Last night, the former chief executive of Torquing Group - the firm behind the Zano - resigned. That left the thousands who had backed the firm with more than £2m a year ago in despair.

[...]

Its promotional video showed the tiny drone following a mountain bike down a wooded path, and a cliff diver plunging into the sea, all the while capturing high-quality video.

But when I visited the Zano team in Pembroke Dock, south west Wales in August, it was already clear that the project was in trouble.

I got the first demonstration of the drone and it was not impressive, staying airborne for only a few minutes, colliding with walls, and delivering very poor video. 

Read more: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/34787404


----------



## Kutsuit

*Parrot’s new Bebop 2 drone promises twice the battery life*


----------



## GoogleMaps

Dji is still the best with its apps support. I use it for aerial mapping


----------



## Kutsuit

GoogleMaps said:


> I use it for aerial mapping


Can you please show me how this is done?


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. DJI - Phantom X Concept*






*2. DJI Phantom 3 - Review and Tips*


----------



## Kutsuit

*DJI - Introducing the Phantom 3 Advanced & Professional*


----------



## Kutsuit

*Watch Amazon's latest drone demo*


----------



## wjfox

*Watch a police drone in Tokyo intercept other drones with a huge net*

How do you catch a rogue drone? With another drone armed with a net, of course!

At least, that's how the Tokyo Metropolitan Police Department is tackling the issue of unwanted and potentially dangerous drones flying over the city. The department is launching a new squad of officers who will operate a net-wielding drone designed to catch other drones, the BBC reports.

http://mashable.com/2015/12/11/tokyo-police-net-drone-catcher/


----------



## fidalgo

That video needs David Attenborough commentary


----------



## mrsmartman

It is noted that many intelligent women in video games have a magnetic voice.


----------



## Kutsuit

:tongue2:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

At the 2015 Kairos Global Summit, our awesome host Gray Bright sits down with Svilen Rangelov, Co-Founder and CEO of Dronamics - a company building cargo drones with a 50 feet wingspan, carrying 800 pounds over 2000 miles!


----------



## Kutsuit

*DJI - Introducing the Zenmuse XT Thermal Camera and Gimbal Powered by FLIR*


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. DJI Games - A First Look






2. DJI Stories - Crisis Mapping in Nepal





*


----------



## Kutsuit

*Xiaomi and Huawei to enter the Drone market in 2016*

http://www.technologynewsextra.com/...enter-the-drone-market-release-date/4125.html



> A new report has surfaced online suggesting that Huawei’s and Xiaomi’s first entry to the drone market could hit the shelves sooner that we thought.
> 
> Rumors claiming that the two Chinese smartphone giants have drones under the works, have been flooding the web for months now. Though, we now have more concrete intel regarding the subject, as industry analyst, Pan Jiutang, has unveiled a handful of info that seems quite interesting.
> 
> More specifically, Pan Jiutang sources, which are close to both Huawei and Xiaomi, suggest that the two giants are currently racing to deliver the perfect affordable drone.
> 
> It is speculated that the two unmanned consumer drones will aim towards the low-tier pricing range, while maintaining an outstanding quality and packing a selection of premium features.


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. Pix4D Webinar 12: DJI Phantom: Mapping and 3D Modeling*






*2. Pix4D Webinar 22 - 3D Mesh*






*3. Xiaomi and Huawei will be releasing their own drones soon*

http://www.xiaomitoday.com/xiaomi-and-huawei-will-be-releasing-their-own-drones-soon/


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. China's DJI turns the heat up with thermal imaging camera






2. DJI Zenmuse XT - Interview with FLIR Marketing Manager - David Lee






3. DJI Zenmuse XT - Exclusive interview with Romeo Durscher





*


----------



## Kutsuit

*DJI's first store is a drone paradise*

The crazy UAV cathedral reflects the enormity of the entire industry.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/21/dji-flagship-store-shenzhen-china/



> To mark its status as an $8 billion company, drone-maker DJI has just opened its first flagship store in China. The dramatic 8,600 square foot glass-and-metal building is located on the harbor in DJI's home town of Shenzhen, and features a theater, lounge and high-ceiling test area.


----------



## DarGog

My homemade hexacopter:
36min flight time
1,8km tested range


----------



## mopc

^^ How much did it cost to build?


----------



## Khaleejian

This thread makes me wanna buy a DJI drone


----------



## DarGog

mopc said:


> ^^ How much did it cost to build?


About $1500. For sure dji phantom will be cheaper


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

*Chinese drone maker unveils human-carrying drone!*

The EHang 184 autonomous aerial vehicle is unveiled at the EHang booth at CES International, Wednesday, Jan. 6, 2016, in Las Vegas and is large enough to fit a human passenger. 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/tech...ne/ar-AAgrvQL?li=BBnbfcN&ocid=DELLDHP#image=1


----------



## WdoubleUweb

DarGog said:


> About $1500. For sure dji phantom will be cheaper


You can buy DJI Phantom 3 Professional for $1050 and up from AliExpress online, free shipping to US. Other models are even cheaper.


----------



## Kutsuit

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> The EHang 184 autonomous aerial vehicle is unveiled at the EHang booth at CES International, Wednesday, Jan. 6, 2016, in Las Vegas and is large enough to fit a human passenger.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/tech...ne/ar-AAgrvQL?li=BBnbfcN&ocid=DELLDHP#image=1


Wow!!!



















This is super awesome!!! 

Go China!!! m))


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. Yuneec's New Drone Offers Pro-Level Images for Cheap*

http://gizmodo.com/yuneecs-new-drone-offers-pro-level-images-for-cheap-1751299841






*2. DJI Unleashes Under-$1K Phantom 3 4K Drone*

http://me.pcmag.com/dji-phantom-3-professional/5170/news/dji-unleashes-under-1k-phantom-3-4k-drone


----------



## wjfox

*UK should prepare for use of drones in terrorist attacks, says thinktank*

Monday 11 January 2016

Commercially available drones have the potential to be converted into flying bombs capable of hitting targets such as nuclear power stations or the prime minister’s car, a report by a security thinktank has warned.

“Drones are a game changer in the wrong hands,” warns the lead author of the report by the Oxford Research Group’s Remote Control Project.

The report, The Hostile Use of Drones by Non-State Actors Against British Targets, highlights concerns that “drones will be used as simple, affordable and effective airborne improvised explosive devices”.

It lists a range of potential targets including foreign embassies, nuclear power stations, a G7 summit or the prime minister’s car. “The UK government, police, military and security services will need to introduce countermeasures to reduce or mitigate the risk of commercially available drones being used for attack,” it reads.

Recommended countermeasures include licensing drones, laser systems to protect targets, radio-frequency jammers, and clear guidance for the police and the army to shoot down hostile drones.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/jan/11/drones-terrorist-attacks-security-thinktank


----------



## jaysonn341

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> The EHang 184 autonomous aerial vehicle is unveiled at the EHang booth at CES International, Wednesday, Jan. 6, 2016, in Las Vegas and is large enough to fit a human passenger.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/tech...ne/ar-AAgrvQL?li=BBnbfcN&ocid=DELLDHP#image=1


Won't this just be classified as a "helicopter"? If it carries a human, it can't be classified as a "UAV" right? 

Awesome idea though :lol:


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. DJI - Unveiling the DJI Flagship Store*






*2. DJI - Meet the New SkyPixel*


----------



## Kutsuit

*1. DJI Games – The Rules*






*2. DJI Games – The Contestants*


----------



## jalapenopepper89

This is not a drone but it is also sort of related.

Airbus has built a fully electric airplane, called E-Fan, obviously right now it's just a one seater but in the near future they plan to make a big commercial airbus like the ones we currently have.

A future full of electric cars and airplanes without the need for fossil fuels sounds wonderful.:cheers:

Here is the video.


----------



## Bond James Bond

LOL!

*Dutch police train eagles to take down drones*


----------



## Buffaboy

*Personal drone, the Chinese Ehang 184*








> The 2016 Consumer Electronics Show again lived up to its hype, providing a glimpse into the future of technology. One technology in particular caught my eye—the Ehang 184, a human-sized AAV (autonomous aerial vehicle). The Ehang 184 was developed by Beijing-based Yi-Hang Creation Science & Technology Company in part because the company’s founder and CEO, Huazhi Hu, an aviation enthusiast, had lost two friends to aviation accidents in recent years. The Ehang 184 is his vision of a safe, autonomous quadcopter drone for human point-to-point flight.
> 
> The Ehang 184 caught my attention for a couple of reasons. One is that I’ve often daydreamed about what it would be like to soar like a bird. I couldn’t help but imagine myself climbing into my own personal Ehang 184 for a weekend excursion or quick trip to the store. The other, less fanciful reason was that it provoked a stream of thought about the future of human transportation.
> 
> Most of the technological advances that have disrupted and enhanced human life over the past several decades have centered on three predominant domains: communication, shopping, and healthcare. Innovation in these domains has created a world in which each of us is continuously connected, with opportunities to shop, order goods, and consume at a moment’s notice over the course of longer and longer lives.
> 
> Today there is another category of technological innovation that is ripe for disruption: mass personal transportation. The last truly disruptive mass personal transportation technology was the Model T, created at the beginning of the 20th century by Henry Ford. Ford’s innovation kick-started our automobile culture and led to the creation of cities, bridges, highways, and many other human artifacts designed around and for Model T–era personal transportation.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomduen...of-transportation-the-ehang-184/#118f32a742b3


----------



## Kutsuit

*Xiaomi’s Drone Might Launch Soon, And Cost Around $106*

http://www.androidheadlines.com/2016/02/xiaomis-drone-might-launch-soon-and-cost-around-106.html


----------



## kunming tiger

The reasoning behind Xiao Mi going into the drone business? Aside from profits?


----------

